# Marlin jumpin in boat video



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

Im never on this forum subject header so forgive me if this has already been posted.......its CRAZY
http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...erserk+leaps+onto+fishing+boat+off+australia/


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

It was posted this am in the general discussion area =)


----------

